# Were to buy cool stylish hats?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Were do you guys buy cool hats that look awesome on the hill?

I really like the stand out colors and designs but when looking I always find the same generic DC or addidas beanies.....

Were do you guys find yours?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Fashion kills.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Well my kind of fashion doesnt!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

i just check any sort of alternatice sports shop for clothes whenever I can. you will start to find stuff you like with time. my collection is years in the making...


----------

